# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İleri Karakol Ölkesi Olduk!

## bozok

*İLERİ KARAKOL üLKESİ OLDUK!*



*ABDğnin dayattığı füze kalkanı projesine boyun eğen AKP, ülkemize yerleştirilecek dev kulaklarla bölgede atılan tüm adımları izleyip Beyaz Sarayğa istihbarat sağlayacak.*

*NATO figüranlığı!*
İleri demokrasi söylemleri iflas eden AKP, Türkiyeğyi ğABDğnin ileri karakoluğ pozisyonuna düşürdü. Dışişleriğnden yapılan resmi açıklama sonrası son noktayı ABD Savunma Bakanlığı koydu: Sistem en geç yıl sonunda kurulmuş olur!

*Radarın yeri açıklanmıyor*
Füze kalkanının parçası dev radarlar, Türkiyeğyi komşularının hedefi haline getirecek. Bu gerçeği gözlerden kaçırmak isteyen AKP Hükümeti, yandaş basını kullanarak sistemin ülke için zararlı değil yararlı olacağını empoze edecek.
*Dış basında geniş yer aldı*
Füze kalkanı sisteminde NATOğya tahsis edilen erken uyarı radarlarının Türkiyeğde konuşlandırılması, dış basında geniş yer buldu. ABD basını ğİranğın çarpıcı sessizliğiğne dikkat çekerken, ğveri paylaşımığ konusuna da ağırlık verdi.

*Agah Oktay Güner:
Türkiye özellikle seçildi*
Coğrafi konumu sebebiyle Türkiye özellikle seçildi. İran ve Rusya başta olmak üzere, hedefteki ülkeler huzursuzluk çıkaracak.

*Onur üymen:
İran tehdit gibi algılar*
İran bunu kendisine yönelik bir tehdit gibi yorumlayacaktır. Bir çatışma halinde bu radarlar İran füzelerinin ilk hedefi olacaktır.

*İnal Batu:
Hükümetin tutarsızlığı*
Bugün evet dediğine yarın hayır diyen iktidar, kamuoyuna işin aslını açıklamalı. Suriye ile İranğı niçin karşımıza alacağız?

*şükrü Elekdağ:
İsrailğin planına uygun*
Batının bilhassa ABD ve müttefiki İsrailğin İranğın nükleer tesislerini bombalama planı var. Bu adım, ona hazırlık gibi...


*Türkİye, ABDğnİn
gözü kulağI olacak*
Dev kulaklar sayesinde Rusya, Suriye ve İran olmak üzere bölge ülkelerinde atılacak her adım takip edilerek ABDğye istihbarat sağlanacak.

*Haber: Halime üztürk
*
Türkiyeğye yerleştirilmesi düşünülen füze kalkanı projesinin radar ayağıyla ilgili tepkiler artarak devam ediyor. Demokrat Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Agah Oktay Güner, Türk halkının bu konuda haklı tereddütler bulunduğunu söyledi. Füze kalkanı projesinin en önemli ayağı olan ve Türkiyeğye yerleştirilmek istenen X-Band adı verilen 900 milyon dolarlık bu radar sisteminin belirli bir bölgeye sabit olarak yerleştirildiği gibi gemi üzerine ya da denize platform olarak da kurulabildiğini kaydeden Güner şunları söyledi: ğX-Band dünyanın en gelişmiş radar sistemi olarak bilinmekte olup, ortalama menzili 2 bin km olmasına rağmen mobil haldeyken bu menzil 5 bin kilometreye kadar çıkabilmektedir. ABDğdeki denemelerde, 4 bin 700 km uzaklıktaki bir tenis topunun havaya atıldıktan sonra takip edilebildiği belirtilmektedirğ diye 
konuştu.

*üzellikle seçildi*
Bu bilgiler dikkate alındığında, sistemin radarları için coğrafi konumu sebebiyle Türkiyeğnin özellikle seçildiği, füze kalkan sisteminin dışında, bölgeden detaylı istihbarat elde etmenin önemli bir amaç olabileceğinin akla geldiğini kaydeden Agah Oktay Güner, ğBu yolla attıkları adımlar bile anında rahatlıkla takip edilebilecek olan İran ve Rusya başta olmak üzere sistemin menzili içindeki ülkelerin huzursuzluk çıkarmaları muhtemeldirğ şeklinde konuştu. 

*Memnuniyetsizlik*
Emekli Büyükelçi Nüzhet Kandemir de NATOğya ve Amerikağya ait tesisler göz önüne alındığında çok büyük bir değişiklik olmayacaktır. İran bundan memnuniyetsizliğini ifade edecektir. Başından beri de bu şekilde bir politikası vardır ancak pratikte değişen bir şey olmayacaktırğ şeklinde konuştu.


*İstikrarlı dış politikamız yok*
Emekli büyükelçi ve eski Milletvekili İnal Batu, hükümetin istikrarlı bir dış politika izlemediğini söyledi. Batu, ğFüze kalkanı konusunda kıyametleri kopardık. İranğın hedef olmadığı açıkça belirtilmeli gibi. Daha sonra neler olduysa bundan vazgeçildi. Bugün hayır dediğine yarın evet diyen bir hükümet var. Bu füze kalkanı konusunda da aynı tutarsızlıkları yaşadık. Hükümetten açıklayıcı bilgiler gelmesi lazım. Nedir bu işin aslı ? Kamuoyundan, ana muhalefetten kaçırılarak kotarılan bir iş gibi gözüküyorğ diye konuştu. İranğla ilişkilerin Suriye yüzünden çok dalgalı bir seyir izlediğine de işaret eden İnal Batu şunları söyledi: ğGeçenlerde mesela terör örgütünün Kandilğdeki başı Karayılanğın İranğın elinde olduğu ve bu konuda bize bilgi vermediğine dair kuşkular dile getirildi. Bu da ilişkilerin ne kadar soğuduğunu gösterir. Füze kalkanı tabi Türk-İran ilişkilerine yeni bir darbe vuracaktır. Suriye de bundan huzursuz olacaktır ve zaten sorunlu olan ilişkilerimiz daha da kötüleyecektirğ dedi.

*Tahran bunu tehdit olarak yorumlar*
Emekli Büyükelçi ve eski Milletvekili Onur üymen, yaptığı değerlendirmede, erken uyarı radar sisteminin Türkiyeğde konuşlandırılacak olmasının Türkiyeğnin güvenliği açısından olumsuz sonuçları olabileceğine dikkat çekti. üymen, ğİran bunu kendine yönelik bir tehdit gibi yorumlayacaktır. Bir çatışma halinde bu radarlar İran füzelerinin ilk hedefi olacaktırğ dedi. üymen, ğBizim önerimiz öteden beri bir milli füzesavar füze sistemi kurulmasıydı. Başka ülkelerden de gelecek tehdide karşı Türkiyeğnin kendi kontrolünde füze savunma sistemine ihtiyacı varğ diyerek, ğBu sistem ise bir NATO sistemi olacak ve bu radarları füzeleri kullanmak için NATO komutanlarına bir yetki verilecektirğ ifadelerini kullandı. Onur üymen, ğBu radarları üek Cumhuriyetiğne füzeleri de Polonyağya koyacaklardı. O ülkelerden ve Rusyağdan tepki gelince vazgeçtiler, şimdi Türkiyeğye koyuyorlar, Türkiyeğden tepki gelmeyeceğini düşünerek ve gelmiyor da maalesefğ şeklinde konuştu.

*İranğı bombalama planları var*
CHP İstanbul eski Milletvekili şükrü Elekdağ, füze kalkanı konusunda ilk kararın NATOğnun Lizbon zirvesinde alındığını söyledi. Emekli Büyükelçi Elekdağ, ğNATOğnun 28 üye ülkesinin liderleri tarafından bir yeni stratejik konsept, yeni bir savunma stratejisi kabul edildi. Bu yeni savunma stratejisi bu yeni yüzyılın şartlarına uyarlanıyorğ dedi. NATOğnun konseptinde tehdit olarak İranğın gösterildiğini ifade eden Elekdağ, ğTürkiye NATO strateji çerçevesinde İranğın batının temel düşmanı olduğunu kabul etmiştirğ diye konuştu. Füze kalkanının pasif gibi göründüğünü ancak çok aktif bir silah olduğunu hatırlatan Elekdağ şunları söyledi: ğBatının bilhassa Amerikağnın ve müttefiki olan İsraiğin İranğın nükleer tesislerini bombalama planı vardır. Bu füze kalkanı projesi böyle bir bombardımanı uygulamak için bir hazırlık mıdır sorusunu akla getiriyor. üünkü İranğın füzeleri tam anlamı ile füze kalkanı tarafından durdurulmadığı takdirde Ortadoğuğdaki Amerikan hedeflerine karşı kullanılabilir. Bunlar pasifize ediliyor ve bu şekilde Amerikağnın yanında yer alacak müttefiklerin aktif askeri tedbirler alma imkanı ortaya çıkarılıyor.ğ


03/09/2011 - 22:08:04 / *YENİüAğ


*

----------

